# Second grow



## thedonofchronic (Jan 31, 2009)

This is the start to my GL for the clones i just got. recap i got 3 clones, about 7 inches tall, ones about 10. getting another small one and one thats around a foot high. all fems of course. vegging all of them under two 40 watt cfls and a 14watt cfl coil light just for now until friday till i grab my 400watt HPS. ill use the 400 when i start flowering them hopefully this is right. at the moment using small small amount of miracle grow till i can get other stuff. no pictures tonight but tell me if it sounds like things may go alright and what not. pictures tomorrow hopefully.
thanks


----------



## iClown (Feb 1, 2009)

Gl man, I'll subscribe to this thread.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 1, 2009)

Heres my pics of the clones. 2 more coming in about a week. id appreciate all the help and tips i can get thanks.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 1, 2009)

their weak looking clones for sure. alot of the leaves are turnin yellow and ****.. im hoping its only because their trying to grow roots...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 2, 2009)

Turning yellow? Eek, maybe nutrient deficiency? From the look of it, you have a few scrawny clones. But then, I think they look a lot like sativa, so they naturally have very thin leaves and grow taller in general. The one on the far right looks like it's got a looooong stem and no leaves or anything on the bottom half. Never seen anything like that before on clones....


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks man im gonna try a few things see what happens with em...
they do look whack haha but the guy who gave em too me isnt an expert. so whatever. and also i got 2 more coming so well see what happens im this to learn as much as i can


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 2, 2009)

Are your lights far away by any chance? I'd bring 'em in nice and close and promote some nice shoots. They like being sprayed too.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 2, 2009)

their about a bit more than a foot away. the guy i got em from grew them with a bunch of others and the lights were up higher but he had alot of side lighting too. i put em there with lesser bulbs by far, and at that distance so it would get used to it... how far away do you think i should place them? and i spray them a few times a day. and theyre growing some dope pistils outta them too. i just want them to be healthy..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd put them as close as I can without burning the plants. You want those lights concentrated on those plants as much as possible. Are there any nutrients in your soil?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 2, 2009)

ya he was giving them something, god knows what i cant know at the moment(maybe he wasnt), but when i got them 2 were dry so i watered em and gave them a small amount of miracle grow. its all i have till friday when i go to the store and get the 400 also. theres a bus strike in our city see... so one is just starting now to get dry so im going to give it just water to see if theres a difference. and ill put the lights closer. thanks for all the help by the way


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 2, 2009)

No prob, anything to help a fellowr grower . If they start going super crazy yellow, you're going to really want to give them some nitrogen I believe. Good luck and have fun man.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 2, 2009)

ok well everyone time for a little freakshow... take a look at all my weak clones. still trying to nab if its cause their making roots that their leaves are yellowing, or if its because it needs nitrogen. not sure i need help...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 2, 2009)

Just give them some time and they'll grow stronger. At least they're alive eh? Keep up the good work thus far bro.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 3, 2009)

this is where im at right now. quick update, got some gnat traps in my soil haha. topped my taller plant. got some more cfls in there, i only put in one 20 watt one for now can i throw another one in or will if hurt it??  and i bought some shultz liquid for flowering, and i got some new soil and some blood and bone meal. im going to re pot the smaller 2 of my plants in the new soil with some blood and bone meal mix. help? comments?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 3, 2009)

moved lights closer.
im going to re pot the 2 plants tomorrow morning how should i distribute the bone and blood meal mix throughout the soi?


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 3, 2009)

u still need those lights closer like within a few inches of them JMO


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 3, 2009)

Id ditch the reading lamps and get some worklight reflectors for your lights. Everything looks cool.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 6, 2009)

OKAY so here the deal. my plants havnt grown at all since i got them. i just bought a 400w HPS. its all setup ive got the light 2 feet from my plants cause of the change. im hoping that theyll take off. any suggestions?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 6, 2009)

Now they should really take off. Congrats on getting a bigger light. My best bet would be that they might still be growing some roots and need a better establishment. Or the genetics in the strain/plant the guy cut the clones off of had very low vigor. Everythings lookin great don.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 6, 2009)

i really hope so, theyre definitly a wierd strain. the stem grows really like strong and brown/red/purple. the big ones he had at his place were huge and the stems were like a broomhandle. i dunno i hope it goes well from now. should i lower the light in a few days way closer or what? i have NO experience with HID. or anything really for that matter lol. so all the help will be appreciated.
thanks mental.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 6, 2009)

Not much of an HID buff here, but lower the lights and keep an eye (or a hand) right on top of the canopy and see if it's decently warm or just too hot. You could probably bring the light real close if you put a fan blowing directly at the light.

Do your clones still need misting or are they independant on simple waterings yet?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 6, 2009)

uhm i always spray em a few times a day. i dunno their honestly havnt been doing a single thing except slowly yellowing. i repotted them and mixed some bone and blood meal mix in the soil 7-7-0 and gave em some nutes and didnt looked like it did anything. so well see what this light does i just started them under it. hopefully ill be able to see some growth...its getting frusterating..
their weak


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 6, 2009)

Aha, I had the same fustrated feelings with my seedlings... One of them didn't do jack **** for like 2 weeks. I'd keep a real close eye on how big their leaves are, see if they truly are growing.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 8, 2009)

Dont spray them, lower the light to 24/28in and get an osculating fan.

you have gnats cause its too wet. spraying just compounds this.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 10, 2009)

quick update the pics arnt working. i think they just might be putting on some new growth. not certain tho so ill put up some comparison pics in a few days. After the flush i did they seem to be doing a bit better, definitly not worse. im gonna try and go grab some different soil not one with tons of food. but the 400watt sure makes a difference. thanks


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 10, 2009)

pic of the one thats alone. it seems to be bushier.
the first pic here compared to the one on the last page half way down the page is alot bushier its the same plant.
so im happy.
comments?


----------



## iClown (Feb 10, 2009)

wow it looks like you trimmed away alot of fan leaves?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 10, 2009)

nah bro didnt trim anything. had mad nute burn and some leaves fell off tho maybe that... at least their not as small though.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 11, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> OKAY so here the deal. my plants havnt grown at all since i got them. i just bought a 400w HPS. its all setup ive got the light 2 feet from my plants cause of the change. im hoping that theyll take off. any suggestions?


 
What's up don, as you saw in my journal you can get that hps really close to your plants as long as you are controling temps.  What kind of reflector do you have?  If you've got a cooled hood, you can get within 6" of your plants.



			
				thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> pic of the one thats alone. it seems to be bushier.
> the first pic here compared to the one on the last page half way down the page is alot bushier its the same plant.
> so im happy.
> comments?


 
Looks like your clones are loving life under their new light source!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks buddy, yeah they still look pretty weak.. but definitly are growing i can tell. i have this whack feeling my seeds wont germ. but ive just been too into weed since before i can remember so prolly just paranoid. i got 2 other clones on the way. im trying to up my chances.
now that ive upgraded to HID i swear by it.
i recommend HID for anyone whos lacking light source their great.
thanks for the tip lama, i dont beleive its a cooled reflector but it doesnt seem to get THAT hot. i got the most basic reflector you can grab. but im having a big problem untightening the YOYO pulleys that i use to raise and lower the 400. so im re doing everything in my basement and will lower the lights then thanks bro


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

February 12th, jammin out blazing some bowls. heres what they look like.
i think theyre getting better every day. im going to lower the light soon. My jamaican gold seeds havnt cracked yet its been almost 2 days germin in paper towel...bad sign?
check it out peace


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 12, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> im having a big problem untightening the YOYO pulleys that i use to raise and lower the 400.


 
I had that same problem at first and realized that it all about weight.  Those yoyo pulleys need a lot of weight hanging from them before they will work properly.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 13, 2009)

quick update no pics.
my plants are looking good.
2 out of 5 seeds cracked.
planted one with a long tail.
waiting anxiously
i just put it in tail facing up and put the soil loosly ontop and threw it under the 400watt hps, at 2 feet away.
comments?


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 13, 2009)

you should have it tail down but i guess nature will figure that out for you


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 15, 2009)

i worked about 10 hours and spent the rest of the day chillin blazin with my plants. hey they say spend vday with who you love right? well...
anyways, theyre looking great. alot better. especially the biggest one its really bushy and very healthy now.
3 of my 5 seeds have germed and i got 2 in pots.
one of them i planted tip up, but it seems to be making out.
the other one i just planted today it had a long long tail on it and i put it downwards.
the pics of the lil sprout that just popped out of the dirt is too small and my camera sucks so its pointless.
so anyways enjoy and crits and comments are always welcome.


----------



## 7thG (Feb 15, 2009)

What kinda HID you got. Where'd you order from. JW cuz I just ordered one also.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 15, 2009)

i got a 400w hps. and didnt order it bro i bought it from the hydro store.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like things are looking up.
Keep it green 


Gb


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 17, 2009)

heres an update for feb 17.
the 3 girl clones are looking pretty nice. the smaller two were stretching before i changed setups. the biggest one to me looks gorgeous but thats for you all to decide.
moved from the closet to my downstairs washroom, bigger space, easy to setup, got a window so when spring comes around i can get some nice fresh air in there whenever i want, plus got a sink right beside my plants so hand watering is a bit easier
theres 3 smaller pots there all with sprouts that came outta the ground. 1 more seed gonna be planted prolly tomorrow.
wondering if the new plants are good sitting there with the 400 about a foot away and such. if its going to be good for them?
anyways id appreciate some comments and criticism or anything.
thanks


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 18, 2009)

I wouldn't worry to much about the 400 hurting your saplings, if anything you might be pleasantly surprised with how they do under there. 

Also you should try to change your exposure a bit with your camera to get a more natural color in those pic's, fiddle with it a bit and you should see an improvement.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 18, 2009)

Oooh, nice light you got in there! When do you think you will flower the ladies? Yeah, when springtime hits, having your window open will be a great fresh air source, but it might also let out some 'stinky' air as well for the neighbours to have a wiff, unless this is not a concern where you're located of course. Keep up the awsome work dude! Let's overgrow the government .


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks mental.
yeah the smell would be a problem your right. but ill work around it.
so what do you think i should do, i have those 3 ladies i kinda want to flower soon.
i got the 3 sprouts in pots. soon to be 4.
i shoulve waited on the seeds till these girls were done but im inpatience like that.
so now, do you think i should just let them all grow until theyre all ready to flower but all be at different distances from the light?
or should i flower the girls now by putting them into a dark room for 12 hours and bringing them back to the light for 12 hours. or is that bad?
i was thinking of just taking them and putting them in like a cuboard in the same room as my grow room. 
opinions??


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 18, 2009)

You always could wait until the sprouts get bigger and LST your bigger plants to keep them short and bushy, that way you can magage the height diferences. You could also open up portions of your plants to the light this way. So there's a few benefits to that.

Thing about waiting for them all to grow is that you won't have a harvest for a while. If you flower your ladies now, and veg your sprouts, you will be able to have almost two consecutive harvests... but me, personally, I would flower the ladies, and veg the sprouts. It wouldn't be bad to move them into a dark room, just have to handle them with care . When they have buds and are frosty, you don't want the buds knocking against each other or hitting the ceiling when you're moving them to the next room. So whatchya gunna do?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 18, 2009)

maybe ill leave the light going 24/7 right.
put one or two the two smallest ones maybe in the dark room. if they get to big ill put em somewhere else whatever. and ima take some clones off of them. the biggest one i really like right now and i think ill just let it grow theyre all fems so ill wait with that one and maybe itll put out if ya know what i mean lol.
and the lil seedlings will grow and grow.
think its good or what?
and tell me if it all made sense im ripped
thanks for the help bro


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey sounds good to me. Good idea about taking more clones. It helps having a dark room so you can flower+vegetate at the same time. I'm going to grind up some holy herb right now and smoke from zee bong!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 18, 2009)

yo same here buddy good call


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh and don, I noticed you cant click and enlarge the pictures you attach. Whats the deal?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 18, 2009)

when i upload pics, it says there too big so after i take the pics with my cam, i use a site to make em smaller, then attach them.
im guessing thats why.
i dunno how else to do it


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just use paint now let me fire up a :smoke1:  and join the session


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 18, 2009)

good call thanks kushman.
ill try it out.
im going to start flowering tonight at about 1am.
just by putting two of my plants in a dark room for 12 hours.
then sticken em back under for 12. so well see how that works.
i havnt flowered yet or smoked my own trees im pretty excited.
i think the odor is going to be alot more than im expecting.
so well see if i have to go through a struggle to deal with it or not..


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 18, 2009)

Only tip i can give you is be patient


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 18, 2009)

If you can't seem to resize your pictures right, I can pm you with a link to photoshop, resizing pictures is a snap. 

Good luck with flowering.  Do you think you're up for putting them in the dark room each and every single night and on time? It keeps you busy with your girls at least and you get to say good-night to them every night .


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah i dont mind at all.
my first grow i did that i went out to the club and bars and had to be home every night at 2 to turn off my lights haha.
i like spending as much time with them as possible.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 25, 2009)

transplanted all my plants into bigger pots. one pic is of ones leaves 2 of them are just slightly fading yellow. i misplaced my log but i believe the seeds were put in the soil on the 13th. so do they want nutes?
my biggest girl is really nice looking but has some leaves with yellow spots and going yellow. the one on the back rights leaves are curling inwards if you can see. and the one thats on the left to the front is the one im flowering right now.
and comments on any of my problems would help.
and also do you think i should just flower all of the plants? the 3 small ones definitly arnt ready but i think i messed up by just flowering one, and by having the smaller plants under the same light.
so what should i do?


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 25, 2009)

iu would start flowering your smalls ones are the same size that i flowered mine and i have a female go to my grow log to see what i mean


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 25, 2009)

*i would go into flower now ,,,

i have diffrent sized plants in my flower room at all times ,,i just use old books or vhs tapes to raise up to the same height as the tall ones ,is there any chance you could move the plants away from the lights and take a pic in natureal light ,,so we can see what your describing a clear  pic tells a thousand words 
i usually give them there first shot of nutes around 3 weeks or if showing there hungry ,,,sounds like the big one with yellowing leaves needs a shot of n
goodluck eace: :48:

*


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 25, 2009)

only downside to hps is trying to take pics.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 25, 2009)

i should just flower the 3 small ones anyways too?
theyre only about max 2 weeks old. prolly less


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 25, 2009)

HA im in the exact boat. i have 7 at 2 weeks and 14 at 8wks. im just gunna flower them and grow 1 cola.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> i should just flower the 3 small ones anyways too?
> theyre only about max 2 weeks old. prolly less


 



Hello  my friend..yes flower them all now..if you only have the one room..and do as *UKgirl *up there has said...bring the smaller plants to the light...she grows in a small area..i use milk crates..depending on the size of plant..oh i grow in a shed..i have a Crystal in flower just finished the stretch and stands 5.5 ft tall..gonna need to stake this one:hubba: ..lets flip them lights to 12/12..and no light in..AT ALL!!!  we dont want *SHIMS *:rofl:  well  gotta go..and take pics when lights first come on..or bring them out into kitchen to take pics...Heres wishing you nothing but FEMALES:lama:  :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2009)

oh  and a "*SHIM*"  is a she/Him = HERMIE = :doh:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 5, 2009)

heres where i am with the 3 lady plants from clones i have.
got 2 other plants goin, one stretched alot, and the other one is beautiful.

basically been flowering the first one shown for about 2 weeks.
the rest of my plants ive been on 12/12 for roughly 8-9 days.

these 3 girls had the pistils since i got them, but now they have the white pistils comming out of everywhere pretty much.
thats basically the most ive seen them do since ive put em 12/12
so is everything going okay?
or should i have bud devolpement yet?

i had on a small calendar, all the dates when i put them into flower, planted them, all that.
but unfortunatly have missed placed it, which really bugs me..
so thats approx. how long theyve been under 12/12
please tell me what you think
if everythings going smoothly and such
thanks

p.s. my camera is junk so sorry for the bad pics, i know it would be much better or a help if they were better.
and i have no idea why you cant enlarge the pics.
i used the same sizing thing as last time and it worked before.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 5, 2009)

Awsome don, the fifth picture shows that you have quite the lady. Flowering usually starts slow (about a couple of weeks) before they really start showing their flowers. So just be patient and let them grow for you . Keep us posted!


----------



## blownupnostril (Mar 5, 2009)

yea man everything looks great from here gottaa get better pics lol its straight though ill keep my eye on this one


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 6, 2009)

It sounds like everything is going fine over here don.  Just like mental stated, flowering doesn't move along as quickly as any of us would like.  It can test even the strongest persons patience.  

Once you get the stretch over with though, you are going to start seeing changes.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks alot guys
yeah the fifth pic shows my biggest girl
has been my faveourite since all of them started getting bushy
yeah it is testing my patience, slowly im seeing how the buds will form.
i got a bad hermie feeling tho.
but time will tell. thanks for all your support.


----------



## pop65 (Mar 6, 2009)

loooking good thedonofchronic  your girls are going good man lol pop65


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 6, 2009)

How big are your containers again don?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 6, 2009)

jeeze. uhmm i really couldnt tell you man.
pretty big pots tho haha
havnt been around pots enough to give you the volume off the top of my head.
sorry braski

thanks for the comments
i got no big problems with any of my plants right now,
i know i can thank research for that.
and m passion of course


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 10, 2009)

update
Trashed my farthest along girl
due to it being a hermie
Hung my fan in a corner on the cieling in my growroom is the fan was out of the way and not as close to the plants and other reasons.
finally got my light timer, a digital one.
no more having to be home at certain times and such to change the light on or off.
im left with 4 plants.
my biggest girl, coming along slow but sure.
another girl growing real slow, but starting to see changes.
and two i grew from seed. one stretched worse then ive seen a plant stretch, the other looks pretty good. they both have been under 12/12 for at least 2 weeks and havnt shown any sex yet. but they give off a slight skunk smell.
so progressing...very very slowly.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey don, took this from my topic and just pasted it here from what you said


			
				thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> 2 smallest been in 12 12 for over 2 weeks man and hasnt shown his sex yet wazzup with that lol.


Kinda strange man, you don't got any light leaks or anything do ya? Looks like a crazy jungle over there . Awsome light you have, blows my lighting out of the water. I'd just wait a bit more, at least a week and see if they show sex. Maybe they're just stubborn.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 11, 2009)

i really dont think i have any light leaks i seal up everything.
i dunno i think im having really bad luck again haha.
my grow seems to be going ok..but i feel it isnt.
my biggest girl is putting on buds really really slow.
i think it might hermie too
its very frusterating...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmmm.. if everything is under control (temps, water, light) and if they are shall we say "messed up" plants so to speak, perhaps it could be genetics or maybe they were abused when they were little. All the best of luck with ya man, I'm sure you'll grow a nice potent crop in due time .


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 11, 2009)

sorry to hear about the hermie don, your plants look really healthy and as long as no pollen was spread your other female should be fine.  Does your other girl look to be turning shim also?  Only thing I can think of would be manually switching the lights every day.

Anyway I'll send some green mojo your way...  :bongin:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah it was that, or i realised one day that my room had light leek.
but it was only the first day of 12/12 for everything except that one shim.
so. i think it was the only one, so unless it pollinated anything im all gravy baby.
my other 2 girls seems fine.
theyre coming alone nicely, but very slow.
n i mean real slow


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 11, 2009)

dude i read this somewhere i dont remember where but for lighting height put ur hand on the highest part of ur plant having the back of ur hand facing the light and test it jus like they test milk for a baby if u dont feel the heat neither does the plant. very nice went thru alot  hope ur grow keeps blooming dont forget ur nutes and they will drink ALOT OF WATER.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 11, 2009)

first pic is of my biggest girls bud production.
very slow. im wondering maybe their not in big enough pots
and its making them grow slower?
2nd pic is the other girl i beleive, less progress even.
3rd pic is one of my "jamaican gold" seeds i planted a while ago.
they all stretched, but this one isnt too too bad.
smells a tad like skunk
taking a really long time to show sex...


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 11, 2009)

which week are u in now? looking good keep it up


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 11, 2009)

i put them under 12/12 approx. on the 22nd.
so roughly, 17 days into flower.
so over 2 weeks.
2 smallest not shown sex.
2 biggest girls budding incredibly slow


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 13, 2009)

the yellowing of tips,
normal during flowering?


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 14, 2009)

the big explosion happened in weeks 4 and 5 for me... 

and yes, the yellowing is normal... this is the time your plants do the work... if you want to change the yellowing, just up your nitrogen.. but i wouldnt worry...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 15, 2009)

well good news and bad.
bad news is i have only one big big girl,
and one smaller plant that wasnt showing sex left.
the smaller one showed its pistils today.
took about 3 weeks i think to show its sex under 12/12
wierd.. and out of the 5 seeds i got, 1 plant left. and it turned fem today.
the larger plant is developing nicely.
pics soon


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 15, 2009)

camera not good enough for pics of the new pistils on the small plant.
this is the big girl. it was the tallest of the week clones i got.
always been my faveourite. shes starting to bud more.


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 15, 2009)

those are beautiful, u hitting the lights on the bottom part, seems like they might be getting the bad side of the deal with all those fan leaves covering it up


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow don, that's killer. Your ladies look like they are going to be very generous . I like how the canopy looks on your big girl.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 16, 2009)

mmm looks good,keep up the good work! id repot that jamacan gold if you havent already!
take a look at my grow!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks. those last pics are just of one plant.
the same one.
yeah the apparent "jamaican gold" i have,
i re potted it, and its showed its female parts.
so after all the plants i went through and problems,
i might actually get to haze my own trees this time round.
very thankful.

research, marpassion
thanks


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 16, 2009)

so how many have you flowering at the moment?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 16, 2009)

at this moment only 2.
one is that one, much much bigger.
the other is one a grew from seed. much smaller. just got its pistils.
i had 2 big girls go hermie on me.
and one of my smaller ones go hermie.
so im left with 2 plants, each different size.
im just playing the patient game and seeing what i can get.
both taking a long time.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 16, 2009)

Great job don, that girl is really nice looking.  Did you do any training to get that canopy?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks lama,
what you mean by canopy bro?


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 16, 2009)

thats a lot of hermie's!
did you stress them alot?
i got a few hermies as well but i think they where from bad fem seeds i got from cannabisseeds.com (by the way dont but off them!)


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 16, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> thanks lama,
> what you mean by canopy bro?


 

Oh, just noticed how level across the top of your plant your main cola's are.  Usually without training you would have lower cola's that didn't grow to the top of the canopy, thus losing out on precious light.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 16, 2009)

ohh i see
nah man i didnt do anything
i just topped it and pitched her in veg
some of the colas are shorter
its got a bunch tho


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 16, 2009)

yes is does have a ton of bud sites, will be interesting to see what the yield is on that monster!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 16, 2009)

i have a feeling not much.
my relative grows it with cfls (its the family strain  )
so itll be interesting to compare how the buds n smoke turn out.
have to get him to help me harvest it.

my smaller plant really stretched out since i put 12/12 on her.
ill throw in a pic of her, ill go take one.
she smells skunky. the bigger one when i take her out of the grow room only smells pretty faint up close like, limey or something haha.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 16, 2009)

heres some pics
2nd pic was an attempt at a close up on the pistils but you cant see them. thats on the stretched plant. i think its just a stretched out indica.
shes got way bigger fan leaves on her then my bushy girl.
you can see in alot of pics the bud sites
and in the last few pics the buds forming slow but nicely.
cant wait.
literally im the most impatient cat ever


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey don, lookin good over there. Tell me, did you lst or top your biggest girl or did she just grow like that?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 17, 2009)

haha nah she didnt grow like that.
i want all my plants to grow like that lol.
all i did was top it. like the others after their about 1ft or higher.
and i pinched them.
thanks bro


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 21, 2009)

ive been following your grow from the start,
nice work man,your doing well.
id say you could do with bigger pots if you want to increase yeld, maybe somthing around 5gallons or so, and get them into a room with mylar on the walls, to get more light on them.
how often are you feeding them and watering them now?
what are you feeding them?
they look nice and healthy,
but they could do with being abit sturdyer,
get those lights closer and get a fan blowing accross the tops of the plants.
take a look at mine.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 21, 2009)

hey this is kinda off topic but as the thread is 5 pages long what isnt!

there should be a button on yr digi that has like a face/flower/infinity sign. make it show the flower. back the lens up a lil bit and let it auto focus for a while before taking the pic. i bought a digi to take pics of my buds and was mad when i ended up with a pic like yours. after about 20min of fiddling i got it down pretty good. went from your pic to the atch pic.

2 weeks into flower with my kids i have 5 fems, and 5 totally different pheno's. one has bud sites every .5" up every branch. one has huge fuzzy buds on all the tops, but ZERO inside the plant. the others are pretty nice. every 1-1.5".


----------



## pop65 (Mar 21, 2009)

hey  thedonofchronic your girls are looking real good man keep up the good work i will follow your grow till the end man

                             lol pop65

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37661


----------



## Locked (Mar 21, 2009)

lookin good don... real nice


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 21, 2009)

lots of improvement since last i checked  and ya i know wht u mean about the impatience im starting to think sumtin is wrong and topping makes the plant look so wonderful thats amazing


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 21, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> ive been following your grow from the start,
> nice work man,your doing well.
> id say you could do with bigger pots if you want to increase yeld, maybe somthing around 5gallons or so, and get them into a room with mylar on the walls, to get more light on them.
> how often are you feeding them and watering them now?
> ...


 
hey sorry i didnt see the post.
thanks for following along, its good to know i got some more people looking then just my good homie mental patient. altough hes a chill cat.
i never have specific waterings i just water when the plant has sucked it all up. basically when the soils all dry. i stick my finger down, and lift the pot.
im feeding them something called Lets Bloom. its a 2 part nutrients.
and yeah my biggest girl isnt actually that sturdy in the ground.
thanks bro


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 21, 2009)

pop65 said:
			
		

> hey thedonofchronic your girls are looking real good man keep up the good work i will follow your grow till the end man


 
i hope so man, youve got some definite knowledge ill be more then happy to have around.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 21, 2009)

got mylar vermiculite and perlite.
the verm and perlite is for a hempy bucket ill be trying next grow.
put some mylar up in my grow room
and picked up 10 BlueBerry seeds from the store. saved some money on them since theyre from a local breeder but they should be fine im hoping.

thanks for all your great comments everyone
keep tuned in


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 21, 2009)

How	are	the	girls	doing	don?	Keeping		things	green	I	hope!

The	BlueBerry	sounds	yummy.	Hope	they	turn	out	mostly	females	.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 21, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> How    are    the    girls    doing    don?    Keeping        things    green    I    hope!
> 
> The    BlueBerry    sounds    yummy.    Hope    they    turn    out    mostly    females    .


 
thanks MP ill prolly throw up some pics tonight.
try what lotek said with my camera haha.
my camera is pretty cheap tho. but its new well see.

yeah i cant wait. once these 2 plants are done ima fiddle around a bit
and start lucky grow number 3. which i have great feeling about.
blueberry mmmmhm
ill germ 5 and see what i get. hopefully ill end up with 2-3 nice fems outta the 5 seeds. itll be perfect for the room i have. i want to try and get 2-3 plants rotating all the time. 
thanks for popppin by


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 21, 2009)

What	kind	of	camera	do	you	use	don?	Im	using	an	HP	photosmart	type	camera...	5	megapixels.	The	higher	the	better.	My	cell	phone	can	take	reasonable	pictures	provided		there	is	enough	light	and	I	don't	shake	the	thing	too	much	while	it's	taking	a	picture.	Great	job	on	getting	some	mylar,	your	ladies	will	like	having	light	shine	and	reflect	all	over	them.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 21, 2009)

Kodak easy share C813
8.2 mega pixels
it was like 85 bucks

im anticipating the BB...


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 21, 2009)

mmmm... blueberry :aok:

:bong2:


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 21, 2009)

ive got the kodak easy share v603!
i use flower mode to take pics close up and seems to work good,
maybe you have this setting as well?
heres a close up pic.




good to hear you got new seeds!
cant wait to see some pics!
so how close do you have the light above the plants at the moment?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 21, 2009)

like 4 inches away. its a 400 w hps.
its close


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 21, 2009)

wow don that is an awesome plant you have there! how long has it been in flower? you did a great job topping it!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 21, 2009)

Heres the pics.

1. 2plants in room both fems, mylar half way put up.
2. The supposed "jamaican gold" i grew from seed. ive grown like 3 plants of this strain out and its been very stretched for me everytime. could be a different strain. was from a friend..
3. comparison between the two i have going right now.
4,5,6,7 buds slowly putting weight on.
8. bud sites on the big girl.

the big girl has been in flowering about 3 1/2 weeks id say.
her leaves are really really going yellow now. and alot near the bottom are drooping too.

thanks all


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 21, 2009)

looking very nice indeed!
yea 4 " is close enough alright!
id say the mylar will help alot.
do you know what the  RH is in your room?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 22, 2009)

looking sweet don, have you been feeding nutes?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 24, 2009)

picture 1: top of the just starting to bud plant.
picture 2: some pistils comming out of a side shoot
picture 3: the stretching plant slowly flowering
picture 4: bud sites n colas of my bigger lady
picture 5: comparison picture
picture 6: bud forming
picture 7: bud forming
picture 8: bud forming, all on the big girl.
picture 9: 2 part nutes im using to flower with.
picture 10: part B
picture 11: part A
picture 12: 50x magnifyer i have. can never see a thing through it though...

i cant see anything with this magnifyer i have, i have to focus it but its really hard. the pics with the nutrients is just to give you an idea of what my plants are being fed. i got some trichs forming i can see on my big girl. her leaves are severely yellowing. but i can see ill be getting some bud off of her. im pretty sure shes roughly half way done!
im hoping the buds on herll fatten up. i hope so.
thanks all


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 24, 2009)

nice pics man,
your buds are alittle further alone then my 2smaller plants,
and im hoping the same!
if you take a very small piece off the plant and put it on a white piece of paper,
it should make it alot easyer to see with that microscope,
does it have a light?


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 24, 2009)

nice pics man,
your buds are alittle further alone then my 2smaller plants,
and im hoping the same!
if you take a very small piece off the plant and put it on a white piece of paper,
it should make it alot easyer to see with that microscope,
does it have a light?


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 24, 2009)

lookin real good bro . they look nice and healthy cant wait for those late harvest pics she looks like shes gunna put on some good weight in all the rite places:hubba:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 24, 2009)

hey don- i have a similar scope as you. mine has a light on it, i'm assuming yours does as well? anyway this is what i found out because i had a hell of a time trying to look at the buds as well.

don't be gentle! don't be scared of hurting the buds (maybe not the best advice but it works for me haha). find the one you want to look at- have the scope at the lowest power and press the scope right onto the bud. if there is round circular hole in the clear part you want to press the bud right up against that hole and look through. 

i actually had to practice to use mine! took awhile but you will definitely get it. just have to grab that bud and put it right up against the scope!

and the plants are looking great!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 24, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> hey don- i have a similar scope as you. mine has a light on it, i'm assuming yours does as well? anyway this is what i found out because i had a hell of a time trying to look at the buds as well.
> 
> don't be gentle! don't be scared of hurting the buds (maybe not the best advice but it works for me haha). find the one you want to look at- have the scope at the lowest power and press the scope right onto the bud. if there is round circular hole in the clear part you want to press the bud right up against that hole and look through.
> 
> ...


another way would b to jus trim a small piece of leaf off from the top bud from the middle buds and from the lower buds then check the triches on the leaves with the micro on a piece of paper its way less hassle and u dont mess up those precise thc heads.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks alot guys
yes it has a light
is it because its too strong that you cant see well?
well thanks for stopping in guys
keep comming and checking in from time to time


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 25, 2009)

no I wouldn't necessarily say that. the one I use is a 60-100x magnification and I just start at 60x and look around. I normally don't even zoom in much, I find 60x to be more than enough. you really just need to mess around with it- it's like riding a bike.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

hey don, I see your trying to figure out your scope.  I always do what goneindawind does and it seems to be the easiest way for me.  I don't have a steady enough hand to get a good view up close on the plant.

That's the main issue with those scopes, you've gotta get real close and have to be able to hold steady.  Doesn't have as much to do with the focus, at first when I started using mine I would try and focus the little thing but relized after a while that as soon as I would focus it I would move even the tiniest amount and the focus would be off again.

So best advice if you are going to not take little cuttings would be to forget the focus and just slowly move the scope in toward the plant.  You will find the sweet spot soon enough.  If you do take cuttings, then it's easy as pie!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay. check this out.
i realize that leaves should be going yellow.
but this is at only week 5ish.
look at the bushy girl, shes comepletlely going yellow.
you can see on the inside of her all the leaves are dying/dead.
i really dont know why this is happening so fast and early.

the incredibly tall stretched girl, is starting to look alot nicer.
although she is going yellow too. but mostly at the bottom.
which could be normal. or its the same problem developing that the bushy girl has. its working its way up the leaves..

if anyone has any bright ideas it would really help.
paranoid about messing up the crop...

thank you.
TDOC.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW,  I would say that doesn't look like normal yellowing.  Unfortunately I am no doctor so I cant give advice as to what to do, but I would guess that you have a problem.

There shouldn't be that much yellowing and dying leaves even come harvest time.

You say that this has happened really quickly, have you tested PH runoff?  Maybe a serious case of salt build up, have you flushed your plants during this grow?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

i flushed my plants a few days ago, and after flushing
i watered with nutes again. but this is worrying me
the guy at the store told me to use these nutes every time i water too.
30ml of each for 10L of water.
so i get 2L of water measured and put 6ml of each in.

i have no idea... i need to move fast though.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 31, 2009)

how long did you wait to add nutes after you flushed?

Usually after I flush I dont add nutes for a while to see what gives.

And depending on how often you water, I wouldn't add nutes every water.  I give nutes once maybe twice a week depending on how the plant is responding.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

ok ill go flush right now, soils dry anyways.
hopefully i can save her..
#%[email protected]#@^#$#^&


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 31, 2009)

well it looks like a nitrogen def, flush and add a nitrogen rich nute,
watch the buds carefully.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks man
i want to make positive sure its that though,
dont want to mess things up.
i have some blood+bone meal mix 7-7-0
should i just sprinkle a bit across the top of the soil
next time i water her? for a nitrogen boost? i dunno.
i need help. ha


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks	like	what	swift	said.	Blood	meal	would	work	but	either	might	be	a	little	weak	and	might	take	a	bit	of	time	for	the	plant	to	absorb	it.	I	think	liquid	ferts	are	faster.	I	could	be	wrong.	Your	plants	look	amazing	don.	Props!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks alot mental
i cant agree with you on that one tho  
my plants are getting merked! haha
ill see what the flush does...


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 1, 2009)

as long as your not seeing any serious damage to the buds i wouldnt worry bro... this is the time when the buds can do some odd things to the rest of the plant.. some go purple, some go yellow... yours is an extreme case but i wouldnt go and add any nitrogen... nitrogen is for the leaves... your flowering... i have read and heard about some growers not giving ANY nitrogen for the last month...


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 1, 2009)

yea thats true to a point, but you need leaves to make energy to make big buds, it could be its just dying off like they all do when flowering, a little earlyer then usuall, how long is it flowering now? if it has 4weeks or less left it prob be ok but, like i said watch the buds carefully if they are affected then its not normal, 
do you have an ec metre don?


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 1, 2009)

how are they looking this morning don?  Did you flush them last night?

It still looks like you've got some healthy leaves on there, and your buds are looking really nice.  Maybe she's just tapping into her reserves a bit early.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 1, 2009)

no ec meter,
thanks guys
lets hope thats what it is.
i flushed both plants last night,
ill let you know in about an hour when my lights go on.

yes i set it from 2-2  haha i usually wake up
around 2pm cause i work nights


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 1, 2009)

dam don, i hope the flush worked out


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 1, 2009)

Alright well nothings worse it seems.
should i just use water for a few waterings?
when to go back to the nutes?

another note, got my microscope to work haha
i couldnt figure it out. i took a small leaf covered in trichs off
and played with it and learned to do it. i was like WHOA!!


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 1, 2009)

haha...  glad you finally got to see your plant up close and personal.  What did it look like?  Were they all clear?

Good to hear that the problem isn't getting worse.  If I were you I would feed nutes once a week, how many times a week are you watering?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 1, 2009)

roughly water em every 2 days.
and i think i mightve seen a couple cloudy maybe
the buds dont look damaged i dont think
hopefully things will turn out.

im pretty happy. i was going to have to close to down my grow after this one for a few different personal reasons. but everything seems to be sorted out and ill be able to grow out my 10 bb seeds and continue gardening and expanding my brain.

:ciao:


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 1, 2009)

Ya, from your pics the buds looked real nice.  I would wait at least 2 waterings before adding nutes again.  Then add nutes every other water from there on out.  JMO


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 1, 2009)

glad to hear you got your scope!
yep there great fun!
as for the plant my bigbud has started to yellow all over, but its only got a week or so left,
but the buds are'nt going yellow just the lower bud leafs and the rest of the plant.
good to hear you can continue growing, thats always good news!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 4, 2009)

so..what happened? you smokin like a champ or what?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

haha whatcha mean turkeyneck?

i always smoke like a champ


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks/ThankYou.htm


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

so mads nitrogen def?
thats very useful buddyluv
what should i do man.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

I would give them a little N. What is your pH? If it is too high you will seriously hinder N uptake. So in theory if you have plenty of N in your soil and in your nutes with a high pH the plant can not utilize them. I would get a good pH reading and go from there.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

i appreciate it
ill get a reading tomorrow
and post it of course

but this plant only has about 3 weeks to go, i think if the ph
is fine, ill just use water maybe until the end.
i flushed both of my plants 2 days ago.
this was only severely affecting the one though.
stop by tomorrow n check it out thanks man
tdoc

edit: but if i just flushed and am going to use water can i test the ph on the water?
you know what i mean? or does the nutes have to be in. hopefully you get what i mean
i am so bad with pH


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

You want to test the run off from your container, this will give you a good idea of what your soil pH is. Also when adding nutes and water you want to test the solution after the nutes have been added and thourghly mixed.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

alright so tomorrow i can just water her
with no nutes and check the run off?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

just water her slowly and let her sit on a saucer or something for a second (don't worry she will not drown). This should give your water ample time to adjust to the pH of your soil. Test the water left in the saucer and we can go from there.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

just did.
and im not that good with colors
cause thats how this ph tester is
but i think it reads a bit higher than 7.
so it is high... damn
so what i have to ph down all my water now?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup. You want your ph to be 6.5 for optimal N uptake without locking out P. Now you want to flush the plant with 3-4 times the size of the conatiner you have with pH adjusted water of 6.5. So if they are in a 3 gal pot you want to flush her with atleat 9 gallons of water. Then you can give her a drink of nutes with an adjusted pH of 6.5. Don dump the paper test strips or whatever you are using and buy a digital pH tester. You can get them for 20 bucks on ebay, get a hanna or a millwaukee. You do not need anything fancy for a dirt grow just your basic tester. Here is a link to two that would be best for you. I didn't price compare but you will atleast get an idea of what to look for.

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Hanna-Checker-PH-METER-TESTER-HI98103-98103_W0QQitemZ310105368798QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMeters_Testers_Probes?hash=item310105368798&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-pH600-Digital-pH-Tester-Meter-Pocket-Pen-New_W0QQitemZ370183364600QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item370183364600&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

your helps more than appreciated buddyluv
you da man bro
ill check it out for sure. and ill grab some ph down stat.

you think my buds with be alright?
theyre more then half way done... :S


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

They will be fine as long as you get your pH down. I have a plant in my unit right now doing the samething. she is from a cross I made myself of Top 44xBig Bud. Her sister plant is perfectly fine with higher pH but she suffers for it. I have a 24 site unit so I can not adjust my pH just for her. I had to find a happy medium for them all. She is producing just fine but barely has any fan leaves left. Oh well you win some and you lose some. pH is going to be the most important thing to keep in check, almost every problem you see here is somehow related to pH, so a decent meter is a must.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

so what im assuming theres instructions to ph down
so i leave the ph adjusted water out for 24hours before watering
and then add my nutes in?
but at first just flush with the ph adjusted water?

so i think ill flush with the ph adjusted water and then just use that until i take her down. the other plant ive got will be a while still, so im still going to be giving her nutes for a while.
ph threw a curveball at me, i thought i wouldnt have to worry.
pretty frusterating but at least i know what my problem is
and know how to fix is. ill keep an eye on my ph all the time.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

If she still has three weeks to go I would coninue to feed her for two weeks. Also you only need to feed once a week. What nutes are you using?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

check a couple pages back
i got a picture of the nutes im using.
i think it may be hydroponic... i dunno
its a 2 part. im clueless.
the guy at the hydro store said use it every watering...
haha. just wow eh.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

hxxp://www.growingedgetechnologies.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=1&zenid=025921d31ecb33e613b199989054478b 

That is their homepage. If you click on instruction sheets, then on soil you will see there feed schedules listed. It states to use 30 ml of A&B once a week. Do not pay attention to their pH recommendations because they are not based on cannabis. Also never mix two part nutrients together in their concentrated form. Add A to you solution, rinse your instruments (beaker or dropper) then add B to your solution. Mixing the 2 in their concentrated form will cause nute lockouts.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

okay so i have no idea why the guy told me that.
ive read that site a bunch yeah its very, proper written.
i have trouble understanding some parts..
what i did before was fill a measuring cup up to 2000ml
then put in 6ml of A
and 6ml of B
never washed it in between. i didnt realize that.
how do i use 30ml once a week??
very confusing... sorry for all this haha..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

How much water will your pot hold when you water? If it will hold 2 liters you mix 30 ml of A in it and stir, rinse your utensil out, then add 30 ml of B, stir, adjust your pH, and then feed your girl with it. For the rest of the week you give them plain pH adjusted water.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

buddy your loosin me here haha
im not sure at all how much water my pot can hold..
in fact im not sure how big it is. about 3gal..

how much water do i put the 30mls of each into?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

If it is about 3 gallons I would mix your nutrients into a 2 liter solution.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

alright.
you can see though why i was putting 6ml of each into
2L tho for waterings right.
it says on their home page that, its 30ml for 10L of water
so i just divided. if its 30ml of each in 10L then it would be 6ml
into 2L of water.
that was a late night mind boggler for me..
still is.
plus its saturday, hydro store isnt open for ph down..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

I think that is for hydro.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

so you think i should mix 30ml of each
into 2L of water, and feed it that once a week?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 5, 2009)

I see what they say on their website and it is very confusing. I use Advanced Nutrients and they have soil and hydro feeding schedules that go buy container size or resevoir size. I am not realy sure what to do Don. Maybe call them and tell them your container size and ask what you should be feeding them. But it does say 30ml per 10 liters so I would just go by what they claim.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks alot.
to me it sounded like he really wanted to sell the stuff.
ill give them a call. that makes using nutes alot
more complicated for me. i need something good and
straight forward.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 6, 2009)

How	are	the	ladies	doing?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 6, 2009)

haha i cant beleive the ph took my plants down so hard.
the stretched one hermied on me..  
i only have one plant left and i flushed her with phd water today
thanks for asking though.
i really have to get some better nutes for veg and flower
after i take this plant down im going to start the blueberry.
i have ph down now for the next grow..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 6, 2009)

Which	plant	do	you	still	have?	The	one	with	all	the	buds	at	the	top?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 6, 2009)

haha yeah.
its pretty embarrassing i research all the time,
have a ph tester, just didnt pay attention to it as much as i should have.
pretty weak. mental what kind of nutes you use for soil?
i need good soil nutes. for veg and flower.
or if anyones got some good ones.
ill need some for next grow for sure.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've always used fox farms nutes. I'm in soil. They make a liquid and a soluble, I use both(as directed). Very easy instructions to follow.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 6, 2009)

I	usually	just	pick	up	some	miracle	gro	powder	ferts	that	you	mix	with	water.	No	problems	other	than	underestimting	the	stregth	of	the	solution.	Probably	not	the	best	fert	to	use	and	Ive	been	interested	in	picking	up	some	bat	quano	recently	for	flowering.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 6, 2009)

i have to look around for those nutes..
i cant find them anywhere....


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 6, 2009)

i use miracle grow for veg as well, i get resonable results but im looking for somthing better,i use connoisseur nutes for flower, they seem effective!
but at $100 for part a +b 1L bottles, its not cheap!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 6, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> i have to look around for those nutes..
> i cant find them anywhere....



Hey man check HTGSupply out- I like giving them business because they have always done me good. I believe their prices are right on too- anyone?

You can always check eBay if you buy off there as well.

hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/nutrientsubcategories.asp?categoryID=2

FoxFarm is right on there


----------



## Locked (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Don..sorry to hear about your plants and everything...that sucks...For my hydro I just used the nutes that came with the hydro kit...I am sure they are not even close to top notch as the kit was cheap...I hve not had a ph problem in my DWC but I will admit I don't feed them nutes nearly as much as i shld and when I do it is on the week side... I just got some liquid Fox Farm Tiger Bloom which I will use in the hydro and in the soil grows...


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 6, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Hey man check HTGSupply out- I like giving them business because they have always done me good. I believe their prices are right on too- anyone?
> 
> You can always check eBay if you buy off there as well.
> 
> ...



+1:yeahthat:


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 6, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

Yep Fox Farm works well and is easy to use.  I haven't used the dry stuff yet, but am looking to pick some up and try it on a future grow.  

I used the 3 pack of liquids (grow big, big bloom, tiger bloom) on my last grow just as their charts show and would recomend FF to anyone.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 6, 2009)

alright so the ff pack is for soil yes?
im going to call around in town see if
any place carries it. if not ill order it.
thanks


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 6, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> Yep Fox Farm works well and is easy to use.  I haven't used the dry stuff yet, but am looking to pick some up and try it on a future grow.
> 
> I used the 3 pack of liquids (grow big, big bloom, tiger bloom) on my last grow just as their charts show and would recomend FF to anyone.


I use the 3 part granular stuff, I love it,  just be careful, it is really strong.



			
				thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> alright so the ff pack is for soil yes?
> im going to call around in town see if
> any place carries it. if not ill order it.
> thanks


It can be used for soil or for hydro, and has separate directions for each. If you buy either of the 3 packs it will come with an in depth feeding schedule.Again, very easy to use.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 7, 2009)

Fox Farm makes good stuff. I use their OF soil outdoors and do not have to start feeding until about July.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 7, 2009)

so what happened to your flowering girl, last we saw the leaves were yellowing on it, but the buds still looked healthy no?

Is she still around?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks for askin bro,
havent been saying much lol kinda ashamed
at what i let happen to my plants..   
that girl is the only one still around...
the buds still look alright and in tact
i flushed her last night with phd water
so i know she wont get better but as long as she doesnt get worse
im fine.
im going to look around for the fox farm nutes for the next grow
i have a feeling they could really help me out
thanks lama

:lama:


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 7, 2009)

phew, I thought you were gonna say that you lost her too.  At least you'll be able to get some smoke off her and learn from the rest of em'.

But ya, FF is easy to use and has even easier to follow instructions.  Sounds like the other nutes you had were the culprit!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 7, 2009)

it was the nutes the guy comepletlely confused me
with the hyrdo and soil feedings. got me to give the nutes to
my plants every time i water when i shouldve been once a week.
plus my ph was high so i couldnt uptake those nutes properly..
if i cant find any at my hydro store
ill see if he can order it for me.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 7, 2009)

so apparently they dont bring foxfarm into canada anymore.
pretty whack. but im gonna head to a hydrostore i havnt been to before
and check out what they have. he said they have alot for whatever i need.
so ill be nice and prepared with nutes for when i start these bb.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 7, 2009)

No Fox Farm in Canada aye'   

Seems strange, did they give a reason?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 7, 2009)

i havnt the foggiest idea.
hopefully ill be able to find something
for what i need at the other place.
ill be going in the next few weeks


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 7, 2009)

This feeding schedule will help you on your new adventure of growing high quality marijuana. These ratios are based on a medium consisting of a semi-soilless mix of 1/3 Super Soil (a generic soil brand from Home Depot), 1/3 perlite & 1/3 vermiculite. Supersoil contains no nutrients, so if using a different brand w/ nutrients adjust your fert amounts accordingly. With a soilless mix, approximately 1/4 of the water going in has to be runoff, to wash out the salts from the last watering & any build-ups. It is very important to check the PH of your runoff water also. For example, if it is going in at 6.2 and the runoff is 6.8, you have a salt build-up and have to flush your plants w/ PH adjusted water & then check runoff. This is very important, because at higher or lower PH levels plants will take in more or less of some nutrients. Use good quality water with a PPM of less then 150. When using GH Flora series always mix your micro first, stir well, then add your grow, stir well, then your bloom, again stirring well. Failure to mix your micro first will result in certain nutrients being locked out & unavailable to the plant. Measurements are given in teaspoons per gallon using GH Flora series. 

SEEDLINGS (Day 1 - 14) 
During this stage your plants need no nutrients. Plants have enough energy stored to last them roughly 2 weeks. I've seen many grows ruined because people killed their plants during this period. 

VEGETATIVE GROWTH (Day 15 - 45) 
Early - 1 tsp (5ml) each - micro , grow & bloom. Adjust PH to 6.2 
Middle - 1 1/4 tsp (6.25 ml) micro, 1 1/4 tsp grow, 1 tsp bloom. Adjust PH to 6.2 
Late - 1 1/2 tsp (7.5 ml) micro, 1 1/2 tsp grow, 1 tsp bloom. Adjust PH to 6.2 

FLOWERING (Day 46 106, more or less depending on strain) 
Early - 1 1/2 tsp micro, 1 tsp grow, 1 1/2 tsp bloom. Adjust PH to 6.2 
Middle - 1 3/4 tsp (8.75 ml) micro, 3/4 tsp (3.75 ml) grow, 1 3/4 tsp bloom. Adjust PH to 6.3 
Late - 2 tsp (10ml) micro, 1/2 tsp (2.5 ml) grow, 2 tsp bloom. Adjust PH to 6.3 
Later - 2 1/2 tsp (12.5 ml) micro, 1/2 tsp grow, 3 tsp (15 ml) bloom. Adjust PH to 6.4 

Always remember to water your plants w/ plain PH adjusted water the last 2 weeks to wash out any built up salts & to try & reduce the chemical taste that unused ferts leave behind in the weed. The plants used in this example were grown using a 400 watt HPS. If you use this information & have good genetics, I guarantee you will have a good amount of high quality weed in 3 1/2 months. Peace 


from swift
this helps me out alot.

i beleive the hydro store i havnt been to yet carries this


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 7, 2009)

when lowering ph
do i put in my nutes then lower the ph
or vice versa?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 7, 2009)

mix your nutes then adjust your pH.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 8, 2009)

i took a small bud from underneath
just for the heck of it, put it hanging to dry in my closet.
my plant seems to not be getting much worse.
the buds are nice as getting wider.
this is pretty much the end to this journal.
my next journal will be started soon, starting blueberry seeds.
ill start germing them when the plant is taken down or a few days before.
check it out thanks alot later


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 9, 2009)

You can't close it without harvest pics. I think that is a rule or something.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 9, 2009)

haha yeah i wasnt planning on being that rude
the weed doesnt look half bad. light green and crystally.
although its early, the small bud i took is still young looking.
i think they got maybe a bit more then 2 weeks to go.
im guessing ill get about a half ounce maybe less.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 9, 2009)

Eitherway you walk away with free weed.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 14, 2009)

grabbed some new nutrients finally.
IONIC grow and bloom.
got tons of jiffy pucks today too and pots, anyone use jiffy pucks
to root clones? would be happy to hear the results.
anyone try or know anything about these nutrients?
ill be using these on my next grow. says 5ml for every liter of water.
and im guessing do that once a week?

thanks.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 14, 2009)

I have seen several people here using them.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 14, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I have seen several people here using them.


 
The pellets or the nutes BL?


----------



## Newbud (Apr 14, 2009)

Seen good things with the jiffy jobs but dunno bout the nutes


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 14, 2009)

i went to the hydro store i never been to,
i was very pleased with how nice and helpful the guy was there.
he said i can use the nutes every watering, then like after 3 or 4 feeds i should flush them. theres a boost that i could get of this product to go with it but he said its perfectly fine without it.
the nutes seem like a good product.
and ive watched a bunch of videos of people cloning with the jiffy pucks so it should be good.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 14, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> i went to the hydro store i never been to,
> i was very pleased with how nice and helpful the guy was there.
> he said i can use the nutes every watering, then like after 3 or 4 feeds i should flush them. theres a boost that i could get of this product to go with it but he said its perfectly fine without it.
> the nutes seem like a good product.
> and ive watched a bunch of videos of people cloning with the jiffy pucks so it should be good.


I imagine most of the nutes are pretty similar and i too was given the impression that i would be fine with what i had.
Ended up talking to owner of another hydro store i used just by chance and he was so adamant i needed the boost he actually gave ( YES GAVE ) me a bottle of vitalink buddy which appears to be the same pk 13/14 and there a BIG DIFFERENCE in my buds now man believe me, BIG.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 14, 2009)

oh yeah I use Ionic grow,bloom, and boost.. it's done great for me. I have cloned in Jiffy pucks numerous times, especially when Im growing in soil.
Goodluck man, Im 'subscribed'..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

:watchplant:  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> You can't close it without harvest pics. I think that is a rule or something.


 



:yeahthat:

ostpicsworthless: 



I find it hard to believe  that fox farm nutes arent there..heck  jump the boarder..come here to Seattle..but realy...they are organic..with the exeption of tiger bloom..so  why would they not :confused2:

but  bring on the next grow:clap:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks very much everyone
TN im so glad to hear that you use this line too
i hope it does well to my blueberries comming.
ill throw some pics up tonight of my one yellow massacred
girl that ill be harvestin in 2 weeks
again thanks alot guys.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 14, 2009)

here are the pics of my only girl i got going right now.
she looks haggard dont she? shes been through alot..
and yeah 4u i think the guy at the hydro store that told me that
is full of crap. im almost certain actually.
i am much more prepared for my next grow, tune in
im hoping it will go well.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow lol, i know they yellow up towards the end but that does look like its had it hard lol, Got bud though thats what counts.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah my ph was high. now i have ph down to
adjust all my water. and i have better nutrients now.

turkeyneck whats your feeding schedule with these nutes?
i forget again if your in soil or hydro... hydro i beleive..dang


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 14, 2009)

sometimes the hargard women are the best women.  Looks like you'll be getting some nice bud off that girl anyway, besides not all women are graced with good looks ya know lol.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 14, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> besides not all women are graced with good looks ya know lol.


 
So youve met my girlfriend then?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 14, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> yeah my ph was high. now i have ph down to
> adjust all my water. and i have better nutrients now.
> 
> turkeyneck whats your feeding schedule with these nutes?
> i forget again if your in soil or hydro... hydro i beleive..dang



Well I have DWC buckets for moms, which I keep around 5-600 ppms (1/2 strength 'grow' and ebb&flow for flowering, I flood the table for 15 minutes every three hours, using full strength bloom and boost for about 1100ppms.
I flood the table alot because the plants are only in starter cubes and hydroton, I used 4" rockwool cubes last run and I only flooded 3x a day. This was my attempt to allow more oxygen to the roots which is working well so far..sorry for the rambling stoned type party on wayne


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 14, 2009)

hey don- looks good man- definitely yellowed up, but still good!.the buds on her look real nice- should be a good yield. there are sooo many different bud sites on her. so are you starting to flush now, and are cutting down in 2 weeks?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 15, 2009)

i flushed about 5 days ago, and have been just giving her water ever since.
so ill be giving her about 3 weeks of plain water.
im going to harvest based on the trichs but i have a feeling that im not going to see amber within the 2 weeks.
i really hope so


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2009)

those dont look too bad *TDOC*   and like NewBud said  atleast you got budd...and for your first attempt...great job..now you only get better  from you learned from this one...so while your smokeing on her..flash back to the growing days  and what you have learned  and how you can improve upon your grow..Im watching and enjoying   thanks:bong:


take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah it takes more then a single grow to dial in a strain. Now that you have some experience under your belt time to pop the real beans. You will find it much easier to figure out your problems only growing a single strain. Once you get several strains dialed in you can do multiple strain grows at ease.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2009)

:yeahthat:...   when doing more then one strain  IMO   Good note keeping is KEY..all strains react diffrently  on the strength on nutes..This makes for a stressfull grow..Good luck my friend..just subscribed..now  get to growing those beans all ready..:giggle:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah you guys are right
although, im not sure what strain it was that I was growing
as far as I know, its my family strain, given to me by my cousin.
But other than that, hey, it could be anything.

Im hoping shell be ready for chop in 2 weeks. what are your opinions


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 15, 2009)

I would let her go as long as she can


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2009)

:yeahthat:  again:giggle:  what are the trichs saying?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 15, 2009)

ill check again tonight.
anyone got good pics of clear and cloudy trichs?
its hard to tell but i think its mostly cloudy


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

im waiting nearly three weeks now for the trichs to change colour form cloudy to amber!
when they change you'll know!


----------



## Klicks (Apr 15, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> their weak looking clones for sure. alot of the leaves are turnin yellow and ****.. im hoping its only because their trying to grow roots...


 
Can he crop his grow?  Bad idea?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 15, 2009)

Okay well... i tried to look at the trichs but bugs caught my attention.
theyre only visable with my scope, they look like beatle type bugs with a bunch of legs and theyre moving around on my leaves. maybe eating my leaves? so what do i do? Can i get rid of them? Will the bud be fine?
DANG


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

hum have you noticed any damage to any leaves/buds
anything that looks like little holes in the leaf?
they might be just be hanging out!
what colour are they?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 15, 2009)

i think they were blue
and its hard to tell my plant isnt the most proper looking in the first place.

so what when i harvest ill be smoking bugs with it..


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

this may help
Aphids:

Signs of an infestation:
Stunted, curled leaves. Aphids use piercing mouthparts to suck sap from the Phloem. Ants often accompany aphids (Ants help transport aphids around), and will also need to be controlled. Aphids secrete a sugar-like ?honeydew?, which make the undersides of the leaves sticky.

How to get rid of aphids:
Use sticky traps (i.e. No Pest Strip) for prevention and detection. Beneficial insects like ladybugs can be used to naturally control an infestation. A soapy spray (i.e. Safer?s Soap or detergent in warm water) can also be used to suffocate them.

Summary:
? Suck plant sap
? Cause stunting, leaf curling
? Leave honeydew deposits on leaves
? Ants in the grow room

Contributed by: Sniperman
Submitted: July 24th, 2004

Aphids: symptoms include curled or yellow leaves. Sticky honeydew residue on leaves, general weakness in plants.

Control: spray with a strong stream of water (during veg only). Sticky yellow traps. Alum foil mulch. Predatory bugs. Horticulture sprays. Most general-purpose garden spray r dusts, including pyrethrins, rotenone, and Malathion.

Spider Mites:

Signs of an Infestation:
Mites will first be noticed by the presence of small, discolored spots located near veins in the leaves. To see them, you will need the help of a 10X loupe, or a 30X Microscope. Mites use piercing mouthparts to suck sap. Mites will slow growth and attack the buds in advanced stages. The life cycle of the spider mite is closely tied to the temperature of the grow room; slow an infestation by keeping temp in the low 70?s.

Eliminating spider mites:
A ?No Pest strip? is very effective in eliminating them. Avid is a very effective systemic chemical control. A soapy spray will also keep their numbers in check (thoroughly coat underside of the leaves). Space plants out to minimize transfer movement between plants.

Summary:
? Suck plant sap
? 'Speckling' may indicate mites underneath
? Mites may appear transparent, black or red
? 'Bronzing' of the leaf is characteristic
? Webbing is present in advanced stages

Thrips:
Image by Sog: Thrip size reference

Signs of an infestation:
Thrips feed on new leaves of plants (and flowers); fresh leaf growth will deformed. A metallic sheen on leaves is one sure indicator of Thrips.

Sog "Thrip feces are easy to see with the naked eye; they show up as black spots on the leaves and stems of infected areas. Thrips themselves are a pale pinkish color."

Controlling Thrips:
Interestingly, Garlic repels Thrips. Cooler temps will slow down the life cycle, and blue sticky traps will trap adults. You can siphon them off by rustling the plant, and sucking them up with a shop-vac!
< tr>
Image by Sog: Silvered leaves
indicate heavy attack

Predator mites are also beneficial in the control of Thrips. Fine powdered Sulphur applied to the leaves will control them as well. A biological spray containing Beauvaria bassiana, (A fungus that grows and consumes Thrips) is also effective. Spraying the leaves with Chrysanthemum also kills Thrips.

Summary:
? Feed on plant tissue
? Rasp leaf surfaces and suck juices
? Heavily damaged plants appear silvery or gray
? Plants may be distorted, especially seedlings


Whiteflies:

Signs of an infestation:
Whiteflies are also sap-suckers. The top surface of leaves on infested plants become pale or spotted due to these insects feeding on the undersides of the leaves. Heavily infested plants will produce a buzzing cloud of flies if shaken.

The Whitefly life cycle is interesting in that the larval stage does all the damage. The larva will hatch and remain until it has quickly molted 3 times. Then it pupates and an adult emerges.

Controlling the Whitefly:
Insecticidal soap will take care of an infestation, as will the more toxic Diazanaon. Apply the soap (plus a wetting agent) to all parts on the plants, and both sides of the leaves. This will act to block the breathing pores and suffocate the pests.

Summary:
? feed by sucking plant juices
? mottled leaves indicate heavy attack
? may cause yellowing or death
? excreted honeydew may cover lower leaves, and black mold may grow on honeydew


Fungus Gnats:
Image by Ot1: Fungus Gnat

Signs of an infestation:
Fungus Gnats are attracted to soils that are rich in compost and nutrients. They lay eggs on the surface, hatching into larvae. Those larvae feed on the root tissue, including root hairs, and the outer cell covering of the root; often leaving only the central tube of the root. External signs include discolored leaves, and systemic plant failure. Fungus gnat adults will often run across the medium and may fly if the plant is shaken.

Controlling Fungus Gnats:
Pyrethrum aerosols, as well as placing yellow sticky traps all around the plant will help control the emerging adults. Gnatrol (containing natural Bt) is highly recommended.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

no when you dry your weed,
any bugs will soon loose interest as soon as the buds start to dry up and will try to leave, if you hang your buds along a wire hangger you will see the bugs climing the wire to leave! put some sticky tangle foot paper/fly paper one each end to catch the little blighters!
if you have a bad bug problem and your near the end of flowering stage, its just easyer to harvest early of save your crop, and you wont ruin the taste of your weed with nasty chemicals.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks alot *swiftgt*
so your saying i should chop early maybe and catch all of em as theyre leaving or what lol?
their brown sorry not blue. so im assuming their mites?
what should i do? thoughts?


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 15, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> i think they were blue
> and its hard to tell my plant isnt the most proper looking in the first place.
> 
> so what when i harvest ill be smoking bugs with it..


 
Yum protein!     No I'm just playin' with ya TDOC, it looks like swift posted up a pretty nice insect post maybe one of the descriptions will catch your attention!  Hope they don't do any damage to your buds.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

ok which plant are you seeing these bugs on?
do you see any damage that could be caused by bugs?
cheak all of your plants as soon as possable for bugs,
keep infected plants away from helthy plants if possable,
i wouls only harvest early if your on the last week or maybe second last week, but only in a emergency, 
take some pics of the plants you have seen these bugs on and take pics of any damage you see
post them up and im sure we can tell you whats going on!
like i said though, they might be just hanging out on your bud not atacking it, pob coz they like it as much as you do!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 15, 2009)

i only have one plant going right now shes been in flower 6 weeks,
the last pics i posted are recent. these little bugs are only visable my microscope and are brown. theyre just moving around possibly eating.
so theyre not spider mites, i googled spider mites and theyre red so its not them...
just *maybe* theyre just hanging around.
i really hope their not doing damage...


----------



## 420benny (Apr 15, 2009)

There is more than one mite variety. The red mites aren't the worst. The brown ones do the damage. Do you have little white spots on the tops of the leaves? If so, then' it's spider mites. Google red mites to see the difference. I sprayed a mix of iso alcohol and water on all the plants I had with mites, top and bottom of all leaves. It slows their spreading down and doesn't hurt the buds. You need more drastic measures to get rid of them, But I don't recommend doing it during flowering, due to the chemicals and chance of hurting the ladies.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey don, got any pics of your surviving lady?


----------

